# Spit and me-109 Start-Up



## sunny91 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sunny


----------



## v2 (Dec 31, 2007)

8)


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 31, 2007)

8)


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 31, 2007)

Gotta love it!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

Man, the Merlin sounds like a 1200lb Swiss watch. Nice.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 31, 2007)

Nope the Daimler sounds like the watch makes the Merlin sound like a timex


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2007)

...  you think?


----------



## pbfoot (Jan 1, 2008)

I know without a doubt


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 1, 2008)

great stuff sunny!


----------

